# Whats there that wasnt before



## JBroida (Aug 8, 2012)

Whats new on our website that wasnt there before? See if you can find our upcoming products before they go up 
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/


----------



## heirkb (Aug 8, 2012)

I actually just noticed that Gesshin Kaegro a little before I saw this post. Can't wait to drop in at some point and see them in person whatever they may be.


----------



## JBroida (Aug 8, 2012)

thats not all there is though


----------



## schanop (Aug 8, 2012)

Am expecting to see these Hide kiritsukes and cleavers


----------



## JBroida (Aug 8, 2012)

lol... nope... those kiritsuke are sold already and i only have 1 of those cleavers left (i think its the one with cranes on it)


----------



## schanop (Aug 8, 2012)

I rarely play game though, but it's fun with Jon :thumbsup: 400grit?


----------



## JBroida (Aug 8, 2012)

6000 

though i also did get a coarse stone prototype in that will be going into production very soon


----------



## wenus2 (Aug 8, 2012)

A 2nd knife bag?

New moribashi?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Aug 8, 2012)

Suisin blue #2?


----------



## JBroida (Aug 9, 2012)

1 new product up, 3 new ones to go... just have to shoot photos now that the last piece of the puzzle is in

as a side note, i have a sweet new stone prototype that i've been playing with lately. Just commissioned the first batch of them.


----------

